# pre made meal plans and working night shift conflict?



## bNugs (Sep 19, 2010)

*
*

       if  i am trying to follow a pre made example diet for lean bulking but am  deployed and work night shift can i completely switch around the meals  to fit my schedule? like for my first meal of the day it is everyone  elses dinner so its all dinner food and my last meal of the day in  breakfast food, would it be fine if i ate what the example diet says for  dinner as my first meal and what it says as an example breakfast as my  last meal or do i need to completely reconstruct a diet?


----------



## Marat (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome to IM.

Feel free to arrange the meals in any fashion. 

We'd also be happy to take a look at your diet if you're interested in a second opinion.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 20, 2010)

home made waight gainer protein smoothy, put into water bottles , bring to work, done!
WELCOME


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 20, 2010)

I can relate to this. I work nights quite often. It is easier to relax and just eat every few hours .


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 20, 2010)

meals for bodybuilding don't necessarily have to fit the "normal" meal arrangement.....think about it....after a night out what do most people want to eat?....breakfast foods......i.e. Denny's grand slam.......the most important meals imo are preworkout and postworkout.....making sure you get enough carbs in those two meals and the other meals are all interchangeable


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 20, 2010)

Try to keep the simple carbs(if any) to earlier in your "day" so you are not eating them before you sleep. Other than that, chicken for breakfast, eggs for dinner, whatever. No rules.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 20, 2010)

It really don't matter as long as your diet is solid, although there are s-o-m-e people who wouldn't recommend certain things like carbs before bed, but I don't care. I'm a night person too. Welcome to IM!


----------



## bNugs (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks for all the replys guys...now i just have to find a way to work out a good meal plan for the dfac based on the one i have. I  am a little dissapointed that the army changed from showing the carbs and calories above all the items to the stupid "stop light" system where its green if you should eat it and red if you shouldnt


----------



## Built (Sep 21, 2010)

But they offer it anyway?

Green: eat me
Red: I'm here, but ignore?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

That makes a lot of sence. I'd probably just eat all the red stuff.


----------

